# Multiboxing Guide



## Narxan (12. Februar 2008)

Aelli - Quad Boxing Ele Shaman Arena 2k+ WoW




Alle Infos zum Thema findet ihr hier: http://www.dual-boxing.com/forums/


                  ----------- Habe hier am 16.07.'08 mal kurzerhand die Einleitung rausgenommen, da sie nicht mehr passend war -----------


Grundsätzlich beschreibt der Begriff Multiboxing das gleichzeitige Steuern mehrerer WoW-Accounts zur selben Zeit. So Steuert man z.B. Selbst eine komplette Gruppe und kann im Alleingang erfolgreich Arena, PvP und sogar auch Instanzen besuchen. Doch auch fürs PvE ist Multiboxing eine sehr interessante Geschichte.

Die Hardwareanforderungen für das Steuern zweier Accounts (dualboxing) liegen bei 
- einem DualCore-Prozessor,
- um die 2 Gb Ram, 
und einer Grafikkarte mit zwei Ausgängen, die also das gleichzeitige Betreiben zweier Monitore unterstützt. Alternativ kann man auch einfach zwei Grafikkarten Verwenden.

Um 5-boxing zu betreiben ist es jedoch empfehlenswert, Systeme im Umfang der folgenden Beispiele zu nutzen: 

Prozessor: 2.66GHz Core 2 Duo 
Grafikkarte: 8800 GTX
RAM: 4GB, 
------------------------------------------------------- 
Prozessor: Q6660 Quad-Core CPU 
Grafikkarte: 8800GT 
RAM: 4GB ram

Um die 2 Bildschirme benutzen zu können, müsst ihr jedoch den Desktop so einstellen, dass dieser von Windows als ''Ganzer, bildschirmübergreifender Desktop'' angesehen wird, da sonst die Framerate extremst sinkt (2 Bildschirme, 1 Desktop). Dieses könnt ihr unter den ''Anzeigeeigenschaften'' (Rechtsklick auf den Desktop, dann ''Einstellungen'' und zuletzt ''Erweitert'').

Um nun multiboxen zu können müsst ihr außer die nötige Hardware zu besorgen Folgendes tun: (Hier: 5- Boxing)

1.Legt irgendwo auf eurer Festplatte 5 verschiedene Kopien des Haupt-WoW-Ordners an
( bei mir direkt in D:/ ) und benennt diese beispielsweise in wow1, wow2, .... um. Vorsicht: Da der WoW-Ordner über 9 Gb groß ist nimmt es auch entsprechend viel Speicherplatz in Anspruch. Dieses ist nötig, damit ihr 5 verschiedene, individuell konfigurierbare WoW´s habt. So könnt ihr im ersten WoW andere Addons als bei den anderen benutzen. Außerdem ist es NUR so möglich den WoW-Maximizer zu nutzen. Hierzu jedoch mehr in Punkt 2.

2. Ladet euch zunächst die nötige Software Herunter und konfiguriert sie:
- Autohotkey http://www.autohotkey.com/download/
- Maximizer http://wow-en.curse-gaming.com/downloads/details/146/

Der ''Maximizer'' macht hier den Anfang:

Dieses Programm minimiert die einzelnen WoW-Fenster, schneidet dessen Ränder ab und positioniert sie dann an einer gewünschten Stelle. So kann man auf seinem 2ten Bildschirm z.B. 4 WoW´s gleichzeitig nahtlos aneinanderreihen.

- Entpackt die .exe und .ini Datei des Maximizers jeweils in eure zuvor erstellten WoW-Ordner
- Lest euch die genaue Beschreibung dieses Tools am besten auf 
http://beyond-tec.blogspot.com/2007/10/max...figuration.html

Kurz:
- Öffnet jeweils die .ini Dateien der verschiedenen WoW-Ordner mit dem Windows Editor oder einem anderen geeignetem Editor, wie z.B. Notepad:
http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.p...ckage_id=102072

- Passt sie nach der oben verlinkten Anleitung an. Hier ein Beispiel Für die Auflösung auf 2 Bildschirmen mit 2560x1024Pixeln ( Desktop wurde angepasst ):
Löscht alles Bestehende in der Datei, da es unwichtig ist und gebt Folgendes ein ("ohne WoW1:" etc):

Für WoW1: margin 0,0,0,1280 

Für WoW2: margin 0,512,1920,0 

Für WoW3: margin 0,512,1280,640 

Für WoW4: margin 512,0,1920,0 

Für WoW5: margin 512,0,1280,640

So bestimmt ihr in welcher Auflösung die einzelnen WoW-Fenster aufgerufen und auf eurem Bildschirm platziert werden sollen.

Beachtet unbedingt, dass ihr die einzelnen Befehle eurer eigenen Auflösung anpasst.
Danach erstellt Verknüpfungen zu den Maximizer.exe Dateien eurer WoW-Ordner, benennt sie gemäß der verschiedenen WoW´s in WoW1, WoW2 etc. um und zieht sie danach auf euren Desktop.


Nun zur Beschreibung, Funktion und Konfiguration des Programms "Autohotkey" ( kurz: Ahk) :

Dieses nützliche Programm wird dazu verwendet gewisse Aktionen für eure Tastatur festzusetzen, welche beim anschlagen einer bestimmten Taste ausgeführt werden.
Die Programmierung erfolgt über Scripts.

Um ein neues Script zu erstellen rechts-klickt auf den Desktop und unter "Neu" findet ihr dann die Option "Autohotkey Script". Klickt diese an um ein Script zu erstellen.
Hierzu muss Ahk natürlich vorgehend installiert worden sein.

Zum programmieren rechtsklickt wiederum auf das so neu erstellte Script und klickt dann auf "Edit Script". Hier wird automatisch der Windows-Editor verwendet. Die Scripts kann man natürlich auch mit anderen Editoren programmieren. 

Ihr benötigt ein Script, welches alle Tastenschläge des ersten WoW-Fensters an alle anderen WoW-Fenster sendet. So ist es erst möglich mit euren ganzen Chars synchron zu interagieren.
Ich verlinke euch einfach ein fertiges Script, das auf diese Weise funktioniert.
Kopiert es einfach in eure Script-Datei und speichert es. 
http://www.dual-boxing.com/forums/index.ph...mp;threadID=807
(Falls der Link nicht funktioniert, was bei Dual-boxing.com leider öfters der Fall ist, schickt einfach eine PM an mich und ich schicke euch das Script. Ich poste es nicht einfach gleich in den Blog, da wahrscheinlich ein Copyright drauf ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

3. Wenn ihr eure WoW´s automatisch starten lassen wollt, erstellt eine batch-Datei auf dem folgenden Wege:

Öffnet einen Editor und gebt folgendes ein:

[code:1]
d:\wow1\maximizer.exe 
d:\wow2\maximizer.exe 
d:\wow3\maximizer.exe 
d:\wow4\maximizer.exe 
d:\wow5\maximizer.exe
[/code:1]

Speichert die Datei unter ''Dem Wunschnamen''.bat!
Z.B.: ''wowlauncher.bat''
Ändert auch den Pfad, wenn ihr eure WoW-Ordner nicht unter ''d:\'' abgespeichert habt.

Die von mir gepostete batch-Datei öffnet bei einem Doppelklick alle WoW-Fenster und verschiebt sie in die gewünschte Position. Wie gesagt könnt ihr das auch auf manuellem Wege machen, indem ihr einfach eure auf dem Desktop befindlichen Verknüpfungen nacheinander öffnet.

4. Nachdem ihr nun die WoW-Fenster geöffnet habt Startet einfach euer Autohotkey-Script durch einen Doppelklick auf die Datei. Es erscheint eine Textmitteilung ''Preparing to find your Main and Clone Windows''. Zunächst werden alle geöffneten WoW-Fenster minimiert, worauf dann ein Einzelnes nach ein paar Sekunden wieder maximiert wird. Dem folgt eine Benachrichtigung, die ihr mit ''Ja'' bestätigt. Damit legt ihr fest, dass dieses WoW euer Main-Fenster ist, also jenes, über das ihr die anderen WoW´s mitsteuert.
Nachfolgend öffnet das Script dann die restlichen WoW-Fenster.

Als letzten Schritt müsst ihr jetzt nur noch ins Spiel einloggen und für den Main (Der aktiv gesteuerte Char) und eure Toons (Die Chars die durch Makros gesteuert werden) Makros erstellen.

Die wichtigsten findet ihr hier:

Legt auf eurem Main folgende Makros an:
/invite Toon1
/invite Toon2
/invite Toon3
/invite Toon4

Dieses Makro lädt all eure Toons in eine Gruppe ein; setzt auf jeden Fall die jeweiligen Namen eurer Toons ein!

Für eure Toons erstellt ihr folgende Makros:

/target Name des Mains
/follow

Eure Toons visieren automatisch euren Main an und folgen ihm.



/target Name des Mains
/assist
/cast Jeweiliger Angriff 

Setz bei /cast den Namen der Aktion ein, die eure Toons beim Drücken eures Makros ausführen sollen. Durch das /assist visieren eure Toons automatisch das vom Main anvisierte Ziel an.
So greifen Main und Toons immer das gleiche Ziel an.

Experimentiert am besten selbst mit dem Makro-System von WoW und achtet darauf, dass die Casts und Spells auf den richtigen Tasten liegen.



Im Optimalfall steht nun eurem Erfolg als Multiboxer nichts mehr im Wege!  
Ich hoffe mein Guide war verständlich, fehlerarm und hat euch weitergeholfen!! Postet Anregungen und Verbesserungsvorschläge einfach unter den Blog   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Quellen:
http://www.dual-boxing.com
http://beyond-tec.blogspot.com/2007/10/max...figuration.html

Hier noch ein paar Videos zum Multiboxing:

Aelli - Quad Boxing Eye of the Storm WoW


----------



## Narxan (13. Februar 2008)

sry hatte vor lauter dingen, die ich noch einbauen musste ganz den link zum ahk script vergessen. ihr findet ihn jetzt kurz über schritt 3!


----------



## Zer0X (15. Februar 2008)

Ich hab zwar leider nicht die finanziellen Möglichkeiten mir 3+ wow accounts leisten zu können und auch nicht zufällig noch 3 computer, aber das ist ein sehr schöner Guide, respekt.

Btw gibts auch sehr schöne 1 priest 3/4 warlock kombis :>

Eine Frage hätte ich noch,
Mit welchem Programm/script/makro formieren sich die toons immer z.B. im 4eck?
Oder macht das wow ganz von alleine mit dem /follow Befehl


----------



## Jdogg (15. Februar 2008)

Zer0X schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar leider nicht die finanziellen Möglichkeiten mir 3+ wow accounts leisten zu können und auch nicht zufällig noch 3 computer, aber das ist ein sehr schöner Guide, respekt.




ein pc reicht ja auch völlig aus, nur die wow kosten würden mich daran stören^^, aber endlich kein gesuche mehr für gruppenq´s, das wär was^^


----------



## Dagonzo (17. Februar 2008)

So stark wie alles jetzt abgeschwächt wurde, schafft man eh fast alle Quest im Alleingang. Als ich letztens einen neuen Char hochgezogen habe, traute ich ja fast meinen Augen nicht. Da gibts ja so gut wie keine Herausforderungen mehr. Alles ist allein schaffbar. Das fördert das Gruppenspiel auch nicht gerade, was ja eigentlich auch ein Sinn des Spiels ist. 
In der Scherbenwelt wird es zwar schwieriger,  weil na nichts verändert wurde, aber mit der richtigen Klasse sind selbst da die meisten 2er/3er Quest kein Problem.
Aber ansonsten netter Guide^^


----------



## Narxan (26. Februar 2008)

Danke für eure netten reaktionen auf den guide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Eine Frage hätte ich noch,
> Mit welchem Programm/script/makro formieren sich die toons immer z.B. im 4eck?
> Oder macht das wow ganz von alleine mit dem /follow Befehl



Es gibt sehr viele Möglichkeiten um deine Toons zu formieren. Ich würd dir raten einfach mal unter dem stichwort "spread out macro" im forum der seite www.dual-boxing.com" zu recherchieren. du kannst zb eine beliebige taste wie die bild-hoch-taste nehmen und je auf den verschiedenen wows einstellen, in welche richtung sich ein toon bewegt. zb:   
wow1: nichts
wow2: a (linksschritt)
wow3: d (rechtsschritt)
etc. ...
wenn du die taste jetzt kurz gedrückt hälst werden sich deine toons je nach den einstellungen in ihre jeweiligen richtungen bewegen.

allerdings kannst du auch über ahk festlegen, für wie lange die taste auf den einzelnen wows "virtuell gedrückt" , also der befehl weiter gegeben werden soll, sodass du daduch auch mehr möglichkeiten hast. 

aber wie gesagt; da ich mich damit jetzt auch nich so genau auskenne guck am besten in dem forum nach oder erstell nen neuen post im deutschen bereich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (19. April 2008)

Mal eine Frage meienrseits: Ich überlege,ob ich Dualboxing betreiben will, hadere aber noch mit der Hardware. Brauche ich so für 2 Charakter gleichzeitig unbedingt Sachen wie einen DualCore, und 2 Monitore oder geht das nicht auch einfach normal über einen Bildschirm,notfalls im minimierten Zustand?


----------



## Meriane (22. April 2008)

anstatt sich 5 teure accounts zu kaufen kann man doch auch seinen Hauptaccount nehmen und 4 testaccounts machen, um multiboxing mal auszuprobieren


----------



## SatansZorn (22. Mai 2008)

Meriane schrieb:


> anstatt sich 5 teure accounts zu kaufen kann man doch auch seinen Hauptaccount nehmen und 4 testaccounts machen, um multiboxing mal auszuprobieren




zum ausprobieren langt das 

doch mach nicht den fehler und schicke dir von deinem acc aus diese freundes keys !!!
das wäre betrug


mal ne andere frage ich habe in verschiedenen videos gesehen das es auch geht die toons nicht hinten dran folgen zu lassen mit viel abstand sondern das sie fast auf der gleichen position stehen wie der main charr

einer ne ahnung wie das geht ?


----------



## Tuminix (23. Mai 2008)

Also, wirklich ein netter Guide! So konnt ich nun mal zumindest verstehen, wie sowas funzt...

Durfte gestern ein Multiboxer vom Blackrock live im BG erleben, und muss sagen, war schon lustig, wie ein Kerl mit 5 Schamis das Alterac rockt. Nachdem ich allerdings meine Lachtränen weggewischt hab, fand ich es gar nicht mehr so lustig... 

Ich frage mich eigentlich mehr, ob sowas überhaubt erlaubt ist, oder ob es nicht eine Art "Bot" ist. Wenn man sich zb. mit 5 Arkanmagiern durch die Welt bombt?

Mfg Tuminix


----------



## Gnomthebest (23. Mai 2008)

naja, obs 5 verschiedene spieler sind, die sich mit arkanmages durchbomben oder ob nur einer vorm pc hockt macht auch keinen unterschied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tuminix (23. Mai 2008)

Gnomthebest schrieb:


> naja, obs 5 verschiedene spieler sind, die sich mit arkanmages durchbomben oder ob nur einer vorm pc hockt macht auch keinen unterschied
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hhm, dann könnt man auch sagen, na ob sich nun ein Spieler hochlvlt oder ein Bot, macht auch keinen Unterschied...


----------



## Narxan (10. Juni 2008)

ach du gott lang nicht mehr nachgesehn hier ^.^    

@ sempai02: probier einfach mal ein bisschen mit der software und wie schon von mariane angerissen, zwei test-accs herum. muss man individuell entscheiden ob die hardware ausreicht, aber bei dualboxing könnts schon eher der fall sein.


----------



## Narxan (10. Juni 2008)

Tuminix schrieb:


> Also, wirklich ein netter Guide! So konnt ich nun mal zumindest verstehen, wie sowas funzt...
> 
> Durfte gestern ein Multiboxer vom Blackrock live im BG erleben, und muss sagen, war schon lustig, wie ein Kerl mit 5 Schamis das Alterac rockt. Nachdem ich allerdings meine Lachtränen weggewischt hab, fand ich es gar nicht mehr so lustig...
> 
> ...



es ist kein bot da du leztendlich ja immer noch alles irgentwie selbst über steuerelemente bedienen musst... auch wenn die tastenanschläge der toons ja eigentlich nur virtuell über software stattfinden, musst du den main ja noch genau wie vorher steuern. schreibt einfach mal nen gm an - der wird euch auch sagen, dass software wie ahk, keyclone etc. erlaubt sind, solang man noch vorm pc hockt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CyberDeath (10. Juni 2008)

Jaja ich sollte dazu einfach garnichts sagen...
ABER, multixobing ist einfach nur ein assozialer leider legaler Cheat, wel dir niemand verbieten kann 5 acc.s zu haben...
Um sowas zu tun braucht man nichts, nur Geld.
Und andere Leute mit 5Shamis (~+25kdmg mit einen cast) zu nuken ist toll?
Denkt mal drüber nach ist es wirklich imba r0xx0r, wenn der gegner von vorne rein 0 chancen hat?
Ich spiele Arena lieber zusammen, mit verschiedenen klassen in einer combo mit mehreren lebenden Menschen und nicht nur mit mir selbst!

Mit Multiboxern habe ich schlicht und ergreiffend einfach nur Mitleid, die haben wahrscheinlich minderwertigkeitskomplexe und müssen es sich in einen Spiel auf peinlichst einfache weise beweisen.


----------



## Thoryia (11. Juni 2008)

Naja Cyber, jetzt übertreibst Du aber enorm. Wenn 5 Schami so imba wären, würde jedes Team 5 Schami spielen, unabhängig vom Multiboxing.


----------



## CyberDeath (11. Juni 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Naja Cyber, jetzt übertreibst Du aber enorm. Wenn 5 Schami so imba wären, würde jedes Team 5 Schami spielen, unabhängig vom Multiboxing.



Arena 75 Games ... 75 wins 0 lost xD
Es ist so imba, wegen den fokus dmg, da kann man nicht gegenheilen.


----------



## Thoryia (11. Juni 2008)

Dann geh mit 5 Magier, Schurken oder was auch immer rein. Den Focus Schaden von 5 DD auf EIN Ziel kann NIEMAND wegheilen, das hat weder mit Schamanen noch mit Multiboxing zu tun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CyberDeath (11. Juni 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Dann geh mit 5 Magier, Schurken oder was auch immer rein. Den Focus Schaden von 5 DD auf EIN Ziel kann NIEMAND wegheilen, das hat weder mit Schamanen noch mit Multiboxing zu tun.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Spiel gegen sowas und du weißt was ich meine^^
Ich hasse Multiboxer einfach und das aus guten grund..
Schon oft erlebt.. dafür das es angeblich so selten ist, das erste mal mit 5 mages, dann 5 wls und 5 shamis...


----------



## Fearforfun (15. Juni 2008)

Bei mir geht der link für Maximizer nicht ^^


----------



## GnomileinHexer (18. Juni 2008)

kann mir einer sagen wie ich mein desktop 1280x800 pixel auf 4 mal mit maximizer teile????? danke im voraus


----------



## XerXisB (18. Juni 2008)

kann man auch mit shadowpriestern gut multiboxen? da sie ja mana reg und heal reg haben ^^... gibs da irgend eine kombo und villt auch video material =)?

würde mich mal interresieren

liebe grüße timmay


----------



## Narxan (11. Juli 2008)

schaut beide am besten mal unter dual-boxing.com nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narxan (11. Juli 2008)

Fearforfun schrieb:


> Bei mir geht der link für Maximizer nicht ^^



bei mir schon


----------



## Marui (15. Juli 2008)

Naja Schade das sowas erlaubt ist. Zum Glück hat das aber nichts mit können zu tun.


----------



## Alexändria (15. Juli 2008)

Jo, zum Glück muss man dafür reichlich Können und Ahnung ham sonst würds ja jeder machen seh ich genasuo die wo rummaulen sin eigentlich nur neider die immer im dreck liegen und sich darüber aufregen das sie nichmer der imbaste sin und instant auf die "Fre..." bekommen XD ich liebe diese mimimimi leute die keine Ahnung von der Materie ham und tritzdem darüber richten wollen


----------



## Schatten51 (17. Juli 2008)

he he, da gebe ich dir Recht. Wer bereit ist zu zahlen, soll ruhig das Recht haben und 5 Chars gleichzeitig spielen. Ist ein wenig Arbeit notwendig, das ganze zu koordinieren usw. aber wenns klappt, machts richtig Spaß. Und diejenigen die meinen "in der Arena hast du gegen 5 Shamis die ein Ziel fokusen keine Chance", denen sag ich nur: Gegen ein 5er Team, das als Team zu spielen weiss (und den CC vernünftig einsetzt), hast du noch weniger Chancen. Außerdem, so viele Multiboxer gibts ja nicht, dass man sich darüber aufregen muss, oder? Leben und leben lassen...


----------



## Druykuun (9. August 2008)

Ich bin BEGEIIIIIISTERT  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe auch 2 Acc´s um mehr als 10 Chars auf einem Realm zu haben nur das gleichzeitig steuern, damit tue ich mich noch etwas schwer. 
Aber die Anleitung hier ist es auch irgendwie. 

Daher meine Frage: MUSS mann WoW mehrmals Installieren?

Zitat:

Öffnet einen Editor und gebt folgendes ein:

[code:1]
d:\wow1\maximizer.exe
d:\wow2\maximizer.exe
d:\wow3\maximizer.exe
d:\wow4\maximizer.exe
d:\wow5\maximizer.exe
[/code:1]

Ich mein ist es überhabt nötig die beiden Acc´s durch Maximirer laufen lassen?
Geht es nicht irgendwie ohne?


----------



## Druykuun (9. August 2008)

Ver zeit vielmals. Hab den entsprechenden Teil überlesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pàscal1 (9. August 2008)

Deine Mindestanforderungen finde ich etwas übertrieben, ich lasse zum Beispiel 5 Ele-Schamis auf einem PC laufen.
Das einzigste Problem ist, dass ich auch nur ein Bildschirm hab, und daher nur meinen Main "sehe".
Dadurch kann man im Pvp nicht ganz so doll reagieren, aber für PVE reicht es alle mal.
Hab deinen Guide jetzt nicht ganz durchgelesen (ja ich bin faul), kann allen anderen aber einen anderen Guide empfehlen, mit dem ich mich ganz gut zurechtgefunden habe: GUIDE


Achja bevor ichs vergess: 
Mein PC:
Amd Athlon X2 5400+
2 GB DDR2
Windows XP
Geforce 8500GT


----------



## Mandrake84 (9. August 2008)

Der Guide den Pascal über mir gepostet hat ist wirklich etwas ausfühlicher, auf deutsch und gut verständlich.

Ich habe gestern auch mal mit Multi bzw Dualboxing angefangen (mehr wird mir einfach zu teuer). Ich habe mir durch die werbt einen Freundaktion einen neuen Account eingerichtet und spiele nun einen Pala und Schamanen gleichzeitig (3x ep rockt .... lol - das geht so fix mit dem Leveln da man ja auch 3fache ep auf quests bekommt) 
aber nun zum Multiboxing an sich. 
Bis her benutze ich nur Autohotkey, eine paar Makros und das Addon Multiboxer v2, das einem kleine Sachen ermöglicht, wie das automatische annehmen der Gruppeneinladung sowie Questüberwachung.

Für alle denen der Guide nicht ausreicht hier mal das Script was ich gerade für Autokey benutze (allerdings auch nur kopiert ;-) :
Funktion: Aktionstasten 1-9 werden aufs zweite Fenster übertragen sowie die Tasten Shift,Q,E,C

; 
; Wow Duel Account Helper Version: .02a 
; Language: English 
; Platform: AutoHotkey Script 
; Author: Sorn 

; NOTES: Written for the Duel-Boxing.com forums, Send PM or post in the Autohotkey thread for assistance or suggestions 
; 
; Script Function: 
; Allows you to play two copies of WOW at the same time 
; 

;Tell user what is about to happen 
SplashTextOn, 325, , Preparing to find your Main and Clone windows of WoW. 
Sleep, 2000 
SplasHtextoff 

;Grab unique window ID's 
WinGet, wowid, List, World of Warcraft 

; Minimize All WOW windows 
WinMinimize, ahk_id %wowid1% 
WinMinimize, ahk_id %wowid2% 

;Determine Main and Clone Windows 
WinActivate, ahk_id %wowid1% 

MsgBox, 4,, Is this your WOW Main window? (press Yes or No) 
IfMsgBox Yes 
idMain = %wowid1% 
else 
idMain = %wowid2% 

If idMain = %wowid1% 
{ 
idClone = %wowid2% 
} else { 
idClone = %wowid1% 
} 

;Activate All WOW windows 
WinActivate, ahk_id %idMain% 
WinActivate, ahk_id %idClone% 


;*** Special Functions *** 

#IfWinActive, World of Warcraft 
; *** Makes wow2 follow Wow1 Player *** 
^-:: 
ControlSend,,{- down}{- up}, ahk_id %idClone% 
return 

#IfWinActive, World of Warcraft 
; *** Makes wow2 Assist Wow1 Player *** 
^=:: 
ControlSend,,{= down}{= up}, ahk_id %idClone% 
return 

; ******************* 
; *** Hotbars 1-0 *** 
; ******************* 
#IfWinActive, World of Warcraft 
~1:: 
ControlSend,,{1 down}{1 up}, ahk_id %idMain% 
ControlSend,,{= down}{= up}, ahk_id %idClone% 
ControlSend,,{1 down}{1 up}, ahk_id %idClone% 
return 

#IfWinActive, World of Warcraft 
~2:: 
ControlSend,,{2 down}{2 up}, ahk_id %idMain% 
ControlSend,,{= down}{= up}, ahk_id %idClone% 
ControlSend,,{2 down}{2 up}, ahk_id %idClone% 
return 

#IfWinActive, World of Warcraft 
~3:: 
ControlSend,,{3 down}{3 up}, ahk_id %idMain% 
ControlSend,,{= down}{= up}, ahk_id %idClone% 
ControlSend,,{3 down}{3 up}, ahk_id %idClone% 
return 

#IfWinActive, World of Warcraft 
~4:: 
ControlSend,,{4 down}{4 up}, ahk_id %idMain% 
ControlSend,,{= down}{= up}, ahk_id %idClone% 
ControlSend,,{4 down}{4 up}, ahk_id %idClone% 
return 

#IfWinActive, World of Warcraft 
~5:: 
ControlSend,,{5 down}{5 up}, ahk_id %idMain% 
ControlSend,,{= down}{= up}, ahk_id %idClone% 
ControlSend,,{5 down}{5 up}, ahk_id %idClone% 
return 

#IfWinActive, World of Warcraft 
~6:: 
ControlSend,,{6 down}{6 up}, ahk_id %idMain% 
ControlSend,,{= down}{= up}, ahk_id %idClone% 
ControlSend,,{6 down}{6 up}, ahk_id %idClone% 
return 

#IfWinActive, World of Warcraft 
~7:: 
ControlSend,,{7 down}{7 up}, ahk_id %idMain% 
ControlSend,,{= down}{= up}, ahk_id %idClone% 
ControlSend,,{7 down}{7 up}, ahk_id %idClone% 
return 

#IfWinActive, World of Warcraft 
~8:: 
ControlSend,,{8 down}{8 up}, ahk_id %idMain% 
ControlSend,,{= down}{= up}, ahk_id %idClone% 
ControlSend,,{8 down}{8 up}, ahk_id %idClone% 
return 

#IfWinActive, World of Warcraft 
~9:: 
ControlSend,,{9 down}{9 up}, ahk_id %idMain% 
ControlSend,,{= down}{= up}, ahk_id %idClone% 
ControlSend,,{9 down}{9 up}, ahk_id %idClone% 
return 

#IfWinActive, World of Warcraft 
~0:: 
ControlSend,,{0 down}{0 up}, ahk_id %idMain% 
ControlSend,,{= down}{= up}, ahk_id %idClone% 
ControlSend,,{0 down}{0 up}, ahk_id %idClone% 
return 

~L:: 
KeyWait, L, D
#IfWinActive, World of Warcraft 
{
ControlSend,, L, ahk_id %wowid1% 
ControlSend,, L, ahk_id %wowid2% 
}
Return

~Q:: 
KeyWait, Q, D
#IfWinActive, World of Warcraft 
{
ControlSend,, Q, ahk_id %wowid1% 
ControlSend,, Q, ahk_id %wowid2% 
}
Return

~E:: 
KeyWait, E, D
#IfWinActive, World of Warcraft 
{
ControlSend,, E, ahk_id %wowid1% 
ControlSend,, E, ahk_id %wowid2% 
}
Return


~F:: 
KeyWait, F, D
#IfWinActive, World of Warcraft 
{
ControlSend,, F, ahk_id %wowid1% 
ControlSend,, F, ahk_id %wowid2% 
}
Return


~C:: 
KeyWait, C, D
#IfWinActive, World of Warcraft 
{
ControlSend,, C, ahk_id %wowid1% 
ControlSend,, C, ahk_id %wowid2% 
}
Return

Shift & 1:: 
KeyWait, shift, D 
#IfWinActive, World of Warcraft 
{
ControlSend,,{shift down}{1 down}{1 up}{shift up}, ahk_id %wowid1% 
ControlSend,,{shift down}{1 down}{1 up}{shift up}, ahk_id %wowid2% 
}
return


Was ich etwas kompliziert finde ist das looten von questgegenständen sowie das annehmen und abgeben von Quests. Gibts da ein Makro für das der Slave genau die Sachen annihmt wie mein Main oder muss ich da die fenster immer wechseln?


----------



## Druykuun (10. August 2008)

Ok hab´s jetzt mit dem Maximizers verstanden und auch schon erfolgreich benutzt. Wegen einem derzeit, für ein Zweitmonitor ungünstigen Schreibtisch, bis her nur mit einem Monitor. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mein eigentliches Problem ist jetzt aber das mit den Makros. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mandrake´s skript, da muss ich erst mal durchblinken. Dieses Fachcomputerisch ist mir noch nicht soooo bekannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jedenfalls währe eine "etwas" leichtere Erklärung sehr nett. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mandrake84 (10. August 2008)

Das Skript habe ich mir auch nur zusammenkopiert und es ist halt für das Programm: AutoHotkey das es dir erlaubt Tastenbefehle an die verschiedenen WoWfenster zu übertragen.

Also beim Dualboxing WoW 2x Starten, Autohotkey starten und das Skript laden dann fragt er dich welches wowfenster dein Main ist und dann läufts eigentlich auch schon. 

Makros brauchst du eigentlich nicht viele und ein paar nihmt dir das Addon Multiboxer2v ab in dem du direkt einstellen kannst das die Slaves Gruppeneinladungen vom Main automatisch annehmen sollen und nach dem Kampf sofort wieder auf Folgen gehen.

Ich habe jetzt gelesen das man die WoWinstalltion einfach kopieren soll für jeden weiteren Slave. Bringt das Leistungsvorteile oder wofür genau ist das gut?


----------



## Druykuun (10. August 2008)

Schade. Ich hätte gerne in meiner leiste die Attacken meines, hinter mir her dakelnden Char um Quasi den Main mit zusätzlichen Cast´s zu ergänzen. Sprich eine eigene Klasse erstellen wie Jägerin mir Feuer- und Frostzaubern als Zusatz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zu dem WoW-Ortner Kopieren...ich hab das so verstanden das jeder Account indiwiduel mit dem Maxi...dingsda
einstellbar sein muss. Jedenfalls wenn man mehrere rahmenlose Tonnfenster haben will. Klar kann man sein WoW auch einfach 2 mal starten. So habe ich es bisher auch gemacht. Nur ob so das mit den Befehlen an den Toon auch geht weis ich nicht. Werd´s aber ausprobieren sobald ich das mit den Skripps endlich richtig geschnallt habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindista (10. August 2008)

interessante spielerei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sowas als legalen cheat bezeichnen it blödsinn, ein cheat ist immer illegal.
das lässt sich auch mit 5 spielern realisieren, ist in guildwars im pvp gang und gäbe, nennt sich dort ein spike (eine schadensspitze auf ein ziel und führt zum instand death), gehört lediglich etwas timing, absprache und etwas einspielzeit dazu, den unterschiedlichen ping in den griff zu kriegen.

bin mit meinem schurken mal so einem multiboxer mit 5 schamis im bg übern weg gelaufen.
reinporten, nummer 1 stunnen, rest mit trommeln der panik auseinander jagen und die anderen 4 wurden von teammates erledigt.

allerdings ist der kettenblitz doch ein recht harter spike, da er bei gruppenkuschlern eventuel auch gleich 2 weitere leute umhauen kann.


----------



## Pàscal1 (10. August 2008)

Als alternative zu AHK benutze ich Octupus.
Bei der Quest-Annahme gibt es die möglichkeit, sie nur mit deinem Main anzunehmen, und dann mit deinen Slaves/Toons zu teilen. Damit diese den geteilten Q auch annehemen, gibt es folgendes Makro: 

Dadurch aktzeptiert man jeden Handel, jede Gruppeneinladung, jeden Quest und wiederbelebt sich an seiner Leiche.

```
/script AcceptGroup();
/script AcceptQuest();
/script AcceptTrade();
/script RetrieveCorpse();
```

Bei meinem Slaves habe ich immer meinen Main als Focus

```
/target Main
/focus
```

und ändere meine Zauber dann so in Makros um:

```
/target focus
/assist
/cast Blitzschlag(Rank7)
```

Auch aus dem anderen Guide entnommen: Der sogennante BigButton:


> Der sogenannte "Big Button" - Er setzt euren Focus als Target und folgt ihm. Assistiert ihm und bricht das Casten ab.




```
/target focus
/follow
/assist
/stopcasting
```


----------



## Druykuun (10. August 2008)

Äm ja ich noch mal.
Das mit den Makros habe ich soweit verstanden nur schaffe ich trotz "Octopus" es nicht mit meinem Main den anderen befehle zu erteil b.z.w. vom Main aus deren Makros zu Aktivieren.
Ich hab mich an die Anleitung gehalten und hatte nur das Problem die aktuellere Version von dem Program zu haben. Was aber eigentlich nicht der Fehler sein kann.
Ich verlink mal den Thread und schreibe ein Zitat heraus welches ich absolut nicht verstehe, weshalb es wahrscheinlich auch nicht funktioniert.

<http://www.dual-boxing.com/forums/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=7360>

Zitat:
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Optionen:...
Jetzt fehlen nur noch die Optionen unter Server.

(Bild)

Hier legt ihr eine Taste fest die Zwischen den "übertragen" und "nicht übertragen" wechselt. Rotation wenn Übertragung aus ist:
Bypass -> Keys an -> Bypass & Keys an -> alles aus -> Bypass
Heißt wenn ihr sie einschalten wollt nachdem ihr gestartet habt 2mal drücken um die Übertragung anzuschalten. Ansonsten über Alt+Tab zu Octopus wechseln und dann unten den "Keys-trigger" mit einem Häkchen beglücken.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bitte helft mir. Ich bin schon sowas von am verzweifeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rckstR (2. September 2008)

mir würd als dd ein pala im rücken langen der mich bufft und bissel heilt und rezzt wenn ich draufgeh.

was aber bestimmt hart ist. 3 verschiedene chars gleichzeitig zu spielen. heiler dmg und tank . alles verschiedene klassen.


----------



## Meitie (6. September 2008)

nochmals hier die frage
wie kann das legal sein wenn man nen third party programm benutzt? 
ich zocke multiboxing komplett self played mit alt tab etc ich steuer jeden char einzeln
umständlich und nich so effektiv aber geht


----------



## Toyuki (8. September 2008)

wo nutzt man den ein third party programm?? die tastenanschläge weiterleiten ist vollkommen legal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meitie (8. September 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> wo nutzt man den ein third party programm?? die tastenanschläge weiterleiten ist vollkommen legal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wundert mich aber sehr
war nich sogar ne gewisse tastatur incl dem zugehörigen programm verboten? wo schon leute gebannt wurden sind?


----------



## Toyuki (9. September 2008)

Meitie schrieb:


> wundert mich aber sehr
> war nich sogar ne gewisse tastatur incl dem zugehörigen programm verboten? wo schon leute gebannt wurden sind?



nein.
solange ein programm nicht vollautomatisch irgendetwas macht (ohne das ein user vorm rechner sitzt und was tut) ist es legal. Dies Programm ermöglicht ja nur die Tastenweitergabe d.h. der User muss immernoch aktiv zoggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimophelio (28. September 2008)

Ich hab nen Tipp an alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Installiert bei euren Toon WoW's das AddOn Acceptance!
Das macht das man automatisch Gruppeneinladungen annimmt! Das bringts^^


----------



## Messino (29. September 2008)

naja damit das net verboten ist ....
naja dazu sage ich nix 
Aber findet ihr es wirklich toll ihr kommt gegen ein normal team und macht die einfach so den boden gleich weil die gegen dein Fokus dmg keine chance haben?
_*Ist das wirklich Spielspaß wo bleibt da die Herausforderung????*_

und für mich ist das wie cheaten, aber jeder wie er will ist ja net verboten;(
aber bitte beantwortet mir meine frage von oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matago (30. September 2008)

Hallöchen

ich finds witzig, dass alle meinen das man gegen die 5 Schamis wegen ihrem focus damage keine chance hat.
Du musst eigentlich nur rausfinden wer die nr. eins ist den stunnen, sheepen oder what so ever.
Und was machen die anderen vier dann? richtig gar nix.


----------



## KeinAndererNameMehrFrei (30. September 2008)

Matago schrieb:


> Und was machen die anderen vier dann? richtig gar nix.


Die machen ganz normal ohne den gestunnten weiter?
Dann schau ich halt nicht aufs Hauptfenster sondern in irgendein anderes rein, und steuer den Rest einfach weiter. Die Befehle werden so oder so an alle Instanzen gleichzeitig verteilt, vollkommen wurscht ob einer grad ausfällt...

Man muss sie später halt nur neu formieren


----------



## Matago (30. September 2008)

Also das ist nicht ganz richtig..

Ich beziehe mich hier auf den Guide der hier gepostet wurde
siehe :

/target Name des Mains
/assist
/cast Jeweiliger Angriff 

So wenn der Main gestunnt gesheept oder tot ist welchen Main sollen dann die anderen
assisten ???

Natürlich kannst du dann einen anderen einzeln weiter steuern aber dem folgen die anderen nicht.

Und ich beziehe mich nur auf die Makros die gepostet wurden !!


----------



## Narxan (11. Dezember 2008)

Matago schrieb:


> Also das ist nicht ganz richtig..
> 
> Ich beziehe mich hier auf den Guide der hier gepostet wurde
> siehe :
> ...




also erst einmal ist cc für nen multiboxer ja schon relativ nervig, aber mit ein bisschen köpfchen und logischem denken kannst du dir ja mehrere makros mit verschiedenen namen erstellen und dann auf den jeweiligen bildschirm wecheln. ich spiele jetzt schon etwas länger kein wow mehr und bin daher nicht mehr ganz up to date, aber ich bin mir sicher dass man mit ein bisschen suchaufwand noch bessere macros für ahk findet. ausserdem kann man ja im notfall eh noch auf keyclone ausweichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narxan (18. Dezember 2008)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Tipp an alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




statt dem programm kann man auch diese macros benutzen:

zum einladen:

/invite toon1name
/invite toon2name
/invite toon3name
/invite toon4name

zum annehmen (das gute ist, dass dieses makro auch noch handelsfenster,questteilungen und die wiederbelebung bestätigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ):

/script AcceptGroup();
/script AcceptQuest();
/script AcceptTrade();
/script RetrieveCorpse();


----------



## Regesas (30. Dezember 2008)

Hey. Auch wenn dieser Thread inatkiv ist. Wollte mal fragen, ob man 2 Bildschirme braucht oder einer auch funktioniert? Die Hardware habe ich ja. Geforce gtx 260, quadcore ect... Aber an dem zweiten Bildschirm harperts...

MFG malock


----------



## Narxan (12. Januar 2009)

ein bildschirm reicht auch aus. allerdings wäre es natürlich wesentlich übersitchtlicher den main noch einmal auf einem seperaten bildschirm laufen zu lassen. entweder teilst du den bildschirm auf die einzelnen wow-fenster ein oder du lässt den main im vorder- und die toons im hintergrund laufen. letzteres würde dich dann in manchen situationen leider etwas in deiner handlungsfreiheit einschränken.


----------



## blindhai (20. Januar 2009)

SatansZorn schrieb:


> zum ausprobieren langt das
> 
> doch mach nicht den fehler und schicke dir von deinem acc aus diese freundes keys !!!
> das wäre betrug
> ...



Zum Ausprobieren langt das, ja...aber geht dann nur bis Level 20

und nein, das ist kein Betrug! Blizzard ist es egal ob du dich oder jemand anderen wirbst!


----------



## Drathal (26. Januar 2009)

Schöner Einsteiger Guide. 

Danke
Drathal


----------



## Snorry (13. Februar 2009)

kann mir plz jemand ein script posten so das mein toon die selbe taste benutzt wie mein main? weil das script von seite 2 funzt bei mir nicht


----------



## blindhai (13. Februar 2009)

Snorry: Da du nicht das Programm das du benutzt genannt hast: Ich will Multiboxen! Ein Anfängerguide


----------



## Snorry (13. Februar 2009)

mittlerweile funzt es,aber danke für den link,die seite hab ich grad gesucht

p.s. nutze autohotkey

gibt es ein makro zum auto-plündern?weil muss immer zwischen beiden accs switchen


----------



## blindhai (14. Februar 2009)

So ein Makro gibt es afaik nicht, hatte auch schon nach gesucht.


----------



## Snorry (14. Februar 2009)

mit welchem script kann ich sowohl main als auch toon über wasd gleichzeitig laufen lassen?


----------



## blindhai (14. Februar 2009)

hehe. ich glaube generell wärst du in dem Dualboxing-Forum besser aufgehoben als hier. Ich hatte mir autohotkey mal angeschaut aber für die "normalen" Sachen reichte mir Octopus vollkommen aus...evtl wäre das auch etwas für dich, da es wesentlich Einsteiger freundlich ist.

Generell kann ich dir aber nur abraten deine Toons direkt über die wasd Tasten laufen zu lassen, da es in der Praxis irgendwann nicht mehr läuft und unsynchron wird. Soll heissen, dass deine Toons in der Praxis langsam aber sicher von dem Pfad des Main abweichen, du kommst um follow nicht herum! Das einzige wozu sich die Übertragung dieser Tasten lohnt wäre um die Toons um den Main zu positionieren. Dabei kann dir das Forum aber sicherlich weiterhelfen.


----------



## Snorry (15. Februar 2009)

hab im offiziellen forum bislang auch nix gefunden

find steuerung über wasd aber geiler


----------



## blindhai (15. Februar 2009)

Snorry, dann solltest du richtig lesen oder besser suchen:

http://www.dual-boxing.com/forums/index.ph...83650#post83650



> Tastatureinstellungen
> Bei allen Toons die Bewegungstasten ersetzen. Ganz einfach: Ihr nehmt die gleichen Tasten nur mit STRG+Taste.
> Das heißt ihr macht aus dem W ein STRG+W - aus dem S ein STRG+S usw.
> *Das ist sehr wichtig, weil die Toons euch nur über /Folgen hinterherlaufen. Leider ist die Übertragung der Tasten bei WoW anders als bei herkömmlichen Spielen. Daher wird es asyncron wenn du alle Chars mit der Tastatur steuerst.
> ...



http://www.dual-boxing.com/forums/index.ph...83653#post83653



> ohne /follow geht es nicht!
> Es ist leider nur möglich das laufen über /follow zu realisieren. Die Möglichkeit alle über die Bewegungstasten WASD zu steuern läuft irgendwann asyncron und alle Chars laufen in verschiedene Richtungen!




Ich würde dir empfehlen dir Octopus anzuschauen wenn du mit AHKScript nicht zurecht kommst. Mit Hilfe des Guides hast du das in 15 Minuten so eingerichtet, dass du zumindest schonmal die Grundzüge (laufen/kämpfen) eingerichtet hast. Das Feintuning kommt dann bei Benutzung!

Dazu kann ich dir noch statt Multiboxer V2 das Addon Jamba empfehlen. Ich setze es dafür ein, dass der Toon mir nach einem Kampf wieder automatisch folgt und dass er automatisch meine Quests annimmt und auch meine Flugroute benutzt. Es ist zwar ein bisschen Arbeit es zu konfigurieren aber wenn du nur das änderst was du brauchst sollte das ohne Probleme gehen.


----------



## Shurycain (19. März 2009)

> Was ich etwas kompliziert finde ist das looten von questgegenständen sowie das annehmen und abgeben von Quests. Gibts da ein Makro für das der Slave genau die Sachen annihmt wie mein Main oder muss ich da die fenster immer wechseln?



Nope, aber es gibt AddOns die sowas machen. Legal natürlich. Einfach ma googeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit : Ups, seh grad. Wurd schon gesagt.


----------



## Mobmap (17. Juli 2009)

CyberDeath schrieb:


> Mit Multiboxern habe ich schlicht und ergreiffend einfach nur Mitleid, die haben wahrscheinlich minderwertigkeitskomplexe und müssen es sich in einen Spiel auf peinlichst einfache weise beweisen.


xD das ist wohl jemand neidisch


----------



## VHRobi (17. Juli 2009)

Zwar ein alter comment aber trotzdem sehr peinlich^^
/mitleid mit CyberDeath


----------



## Daylife (24. Mai 2010)

Noch jemand da mit Ahnung?


----------



## sigimalygos (26. Mai 2010)

Daylife schrieb:


> Noch jemand da mit Ahnung?



Ja! Schreib mir ne PM wenn du was wissen willst...


----------



## markus96 (26. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich spiele auf dem größten private Server mit 4Schamanen.

Ich verwende nur 1 Bildschirm und das Programm Keyboardcaster..   wer Fragen hat :icq: 493-109-747

Mit 1nem Bildschirm komme ich aus.. kann mich nicht beklagen


----------

